# Custom SLR M-Plate Pro Tripod Plate



## adhocphotographer (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi all,

I was interested in using this in conjunction with my blackrapid system, but does "the knob" (for better words) not get in the way of of lens tripod mounts??? e.g. will it not get in the way of the 70-200L IS II tripod mount? 

http://www.customslr.com/products/m-plate-pro

Has anyone had any experience with this... 

Best,

John


----------



## jpaana (Feb 4, 2014)

I have one and use it with 70-200L IS II as well, the "knob" is quite far from the lens' tripod mount itself but depending on what sort of head and quick release you use it might still get in the way. I use Manfrotto 322RC2 head mostly and its locking arm requires a bit trickery as it's between the mount and the "knob", but is usable.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Feb 5, 2014)

jpaana said:


> I have one and use it with 70-200L IS II as well, the "knob" is quite far from the lens' tripod mount itself but depending on what sort of head and quick release you use it might still get in the way. I use Manfrotto 322RC2 head mostly and its locking arm requires a bit trickery as it's between the mount and the "knob", but is usable.



Thanks!


----------



## newmandoyle (Feb 5, 2014)

I recently purchased the M-Plate and it works well. It's nice not having to remove my tripod plate when using the BR strap. I recommend!


----------



## coloradopa (Feb 5, 2014)

adhocphotographer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was interested in using this in conjunction with my blackrapid system, but does "the knob" (for better words) not get in the way of of lens tripod mounts??? e.g. will it not get in the way of the 70-200L IS II tripod mount?
> 
> ...


No problems with the 70-200 however, when I rented a 100-400L the tripod foot hit the plate knob. I ended up just leaving it off for the trip and it worked fine. One thing to think about is using their glide strap instead of the black rapid. I like it a lot better. Also there is a clip just before the knob where you can unclip the whole strap. If you are getting in and out of the car a lot its nice. You just leave the strap on and unclip the camera and put it on the seat next to you. 
http://www.customslr.com/products/glide-strap


----------

